# How do you put the extended base plate on a Kimber mag?



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

I just bot an additional mag for my CDPII. With it came the parts to put the rubber bumper pad/extender on the bottom of the mag. How do I take the mag apart to intall the other bottom?
Thanks.


----------



## alley_Oop (Aug 5, 2010)

I received two small SS screws in a ziploc bag with mine. The two screws hold it on to the bottom of the magazine.


----------

